# Update & Online EKG simulator site



## MariaCatEMT (Nov 16, 2004)

*Hello everyone. I hope all is well...I've been busy and haven't been online for a while.

I passed my EKG competancy test yesterday, and today will be my first day on my own as unit secretary/EKG monitor tech on the cardiac floor. My supervisor issued me a locater badge too, so they will begin orientating me to task on the floor as a health tech soon.

I've got about six weeks to go in the Firefighter II class, the first mod test is soon.

Here is a website address for an online EKG simulator I found, it was kind of fun:*

*http://www.skillstat.com/ECG_Sim_demo.html*

*From one veteran to all veterans here, a belated thanks for your service. You are very appreciated.

Take care everyone, stay safe.*

*--Maria*


----------

